# Ranger Banshee



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Uncle owns one just got it brand new about a month ago , Runes shallow , but it takes a second to jump up Since your weight is so far back. And seems like its deff a tab sensitive boat. But overall its a nice boat , Handles chop nice for what it is.


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

I have an 01, very happy with it. I like the extra width/stability. I also liked that it's backed by a larger reputable company. I had a bad experience with a boat from a small builder. I bought mine used, but Mosquito Lagoon Outfitters has been awesome for service.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

how dry is the ride? What size engine do you have and what speed do you get? Im looking at the extreme with 60hp Yamaha 4stk.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I have an 05 with a yami 40hp 2 stroke. I'll run 30mph and run in 6" of water. Its a tiller and I love it, very open deck space. If you get it and its not done already, run your trolling motor batteries in the anchor locker. It puts weight up front which helps with hole shot and really smooths out the ride in heavy chop. I run 2 oddeseys in mine(80 lbs. each) which is probably a little too much as I do not use a trolling motor all that often. Its a dream to pole and very stable. Any questions you have I'd be more than happy to try and answer.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks. I do love tillers. I need to take a test ride. How long is the hull and engine?


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Hull is 16'8". It's the same hull as the ranger phantom(Which was the flats boat I had prior to this one), which I already knew had a great ride for a TPS. The boat I have was actually the concept boat for the banshee extreme(or so I was told). It looks like a banshee extreme minus the steering wheel.


----------



## 4m4387 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ive got a New 2011 Banshee Extreme 60H H.P. Yamaha and its a sweet runnin little skiff and it runs skinny real nice. Not sure how to post a pic on this site but I'll try ! I ordered a Graphite Grey to match my Grey Toyota TRD Tacoma 4x4 pickup truck.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey snappinback, good for u man!  Nice looking skiff.


----------



## 4m4387 (Jan 5, 2012)

If you want to come by and ck. out the boat I'm alright with that , I live in the SW section of Cape Coral . If your serious about buying one I'll take the time to take ya out for a test ride anytime  Ill post some more pic's later I managed one and not sure how the heck I did it ???


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That's the nicest banshee I have seen. Thanks for the offer. I would take you up on it but I'm in St. Augustine.


----------



## 4m4387 (Jan 5, 2012)

Here are a few oics of the boat


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Very nice boat snappinback!! I really like the looks and style of the Ranger Banshee. I have never had a chance to be on one though. What kind of speed are you getting out of the boat?


----------



## WHITT037 (Aug 17, 2010)

If I can save anyone from a purchasing a newer banshee extreme I will. These vessels are the worst thought out boats Ive ever experienced. I purchased a tourney winner's certificate for a brand new 2011 ranger banshee extreme and got rid of it literally 2 months after picking it up. The ride in anything over a 4-5" chop is not too pleasant and the boat with out tabs would be UN-drivable, literally! It will porpoise out of control! Its also impossible to keep the boat dry! The way ranger set up the drainage system/ bilge control is the worst Ive seen! The exit hole for the bilge area is about a ft or ft & a half above the waterline that has to be shot up going up. If the bilge went out you'd have at least a ft of water back bogging you down! Also the back hatches DO NOT drain well and will have water constantly back there along with cockpit also! Mine had a 60hp 4 stroke and went 29-30mph wot but rarely did i go that fast b/c once you hit about 25mph the boat bounced up and down like a mad man. Honestly, I was embarrassed to take anyone out on it! I guess if I had to say some good things about the boat it would be the wide fishing platform, the raised seating & battery box, and its ease of loading and unloading onto the trailer. I'm not the type to bash boats just for the fun of it, I had the absolute worst experience with my banshee extreme and would feel great if I saved just one person from experiencing just half the trouble i had with that thing.


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

long live ANKONA ;D


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Snappinback - I live in your area and have a Banchee on order currently. I would really like to take a look at yours and talk to you about the boat. I have some ideas about how I am going to set the boat up I would like to discuss with someone who knows the boat. If you think we could get together some time shoot me an emal [email protected] I live in Burnt Store Marina thanks George


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> If I can save anyone from a purchasing a newer banshee extreme I will.  These vessels are the worst thought out boats Ive ever experienced.  I purchased a tourney winner's certificate for a brand new 2011 ranger banshee extreme and got rid of it literally 2 months after picking it up.  The ride in anything over a 4-5" chop is not too pleasant and the boat with out tabs would be UN-drivable, literally!  It will porpoise out of control!  Its also impossible to keep the boat dry!  The way ranger set up the drainage system/ bilge control is the worst Ive seen!  The exit hole for the bilge area is about a ft or ft & a half above the waterline that has to be shot up going up.  If the bilge went out you'd have at least a ft of water back bogging you down!  Also the back hatches DO NOT drain well and will have water constantly back there along with cockpit also!  Mine had a 60hp 4 stroke and went 29-30mph wot but rarely did i go that fast b/c once you hit about 25mph the boat bounced up and down like a mad man.  Honestly, I was embarrassed to take anyone out on it!  I guess if I had to say some good things about the boat it would be the wide fishing platform, the raised seating & battery box, and its ease of loading and unloading onto the trailer.  I'm not the type to bash boats just for the fun of it, I had the absolute worst experience with my banshee extreme and would feel great if I saved just one person from experiencing just half the trouble i had with that thing.


So with a 60hp you get the same top end speed as you would with a 40hp?


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

CasaCola check your pm Geo


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Geo.


I've had a couple of customers who owed Banshee's. Shoot me an e-mail if you think I can help.


CR/TSS


----------



## 4m4387 (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow ! I have not experienced all that with the 2011 Banshee Extreme I have . I do agree the boat does have and needs the use of trim tabs . Sometimes operator error can cause a boat not to perform to its potential. I bought this skiff for fishing the back waters and skinny water and not for runnin around up and down the sound in a 2 to 3 ft. chop and take a azz beatin and blame the boat for being junk. These are small litttle skiffs for poling and skinny water you give up on open water ride and in turn you get to go Skinny ! All in All I'm happy with it.


----------



## 4m4387 (Jan 5, 2012)

Long live Ankona ? What happen to your Ankona Matlcha Eric Hows it ride ? ;D Hmmmm


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Does it ride better than a LT-25? Does it get as shallow?


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

you will see soon


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice third post canardkilla. Since your experience was so different.......... Can you post a pic of the registration or bill of sale (white out anything confidential of course) to confirm you owned one.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

I fish a Banshee extensively and have not noticed any ride issues similar to what canardkilla mentions. My buddy won it in an IFA tourney and customized it himself. He put a platform from a Phantom on it and a center console from an Extreme; less the tubular aluminum. It has 40HP 4 stroke Yamaha runs shallow and tops out around 27-28mph. The boat floats in an honest 6 inches but due to its beam does not pole easily. However, the beam translates to a very stable boat. In addition, he has no tabs, but in my opinion the boat does not need them. The bow can be trimmed fine with the motor allowing for a fairly dry ride for a small boat. Not once have I ever noticed porpoising and several times have crossed wide bodies of water in a stiff breeze with solid 1-2 foot chop and never felt like I was being beat to death or drenched. 

Are there better boats out there for comparbale price? Of course there is; but the Banshee does a lot of things very well for a mass production boat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

4m4387 said:


> Long live Ankona ? What happen to your Ankona Matlcha Eric Hows it ride ? ;D Hmmmm


a lot of drama just learning / wanted to learn about the 168 ranger


----------

